# Do you draw?



## richiehwrd (Dec 6, 2007)

I do sometimes heres a lil' something I had to do for class 





post what you draw :mrgreen:


----------



## doenoe (Dec 6, 2007)

I drew tribals. Havent done one in a while, too busy with other things (photography for instance)
These are the latest i drew:


----------



## richiehwrd (Dec 7, 2007)

Those are sick, I was getting into drawing stuff like not to long ago. Heres something I did on photoshop.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 7, 2007)

everything i doodle looks something like this:


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 8, 2007)

I used to draw ALL the time, but then my art teacher told me I sucked, so I stopped drawing. Now all I draw are dying people and violent stick figures.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 8, 2007)

By the way: I draw flowers too.


----------



## Battou (Dec 8, 2007)

I draw cartoons, automotive designs, VG charachters and some other random things.

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101490

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82039

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101514

then I also make cartoon porn. 

(I can't show you that)


----------



## forceofnature (Dec 9, 2007)

I used to do alot of drawing comics etc now I have no patience so I take pictures.


----------

